# I have a 10 month old GSD and I need some advice!



## sonyalea (Mar 29, 2012)

We adopted a beautiful American White GSD when she was 13 weeks old. She is now 10 months. I absolutely love her and she is a sweet dog. She's great with my kids and we haven't had any problems in that area. The area that we are having problems in is when we are outside. She has already chased a little girl (about 9 years old) down the street and tonight she went over to my neighbors and bit her pants leg. So thankful she didn't actually bite her. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed with her. I've had dogs before, but never ones that chased things...or people. My fear is that she'll get out of our gated backyard and hurt someone. I don't know what to do. Any suggestions? My husband doesn't seem to be too concerned about it, but I am. I don't know how to get her to stop chasing people. Otherwise, she's a great dog and we love having her in our family.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This is absolutely something you need to be concerned about if you want your dog to live. If she gets out and bites someone, she can legally be put to death and there will be nothing you can do about it. Not to mention the potential injury to a child. You need to make that clear to your husband. 

I would contact a behaviorist--not a trainer-- immediately. This isn't really something we can diagnose and fix over the internet.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

What happened when she chased the little girl? 

What do you mean she went over to your neighbor's and bit her pants leg?

Could you provide more details?


----------



## sonyalea (Mar 29, 2012)

A neighbors granddaughter came over to our house to see my daughter. She was at the edge of our yard and Melitta started barking at her and took off running after her. She didn't bite her which I'm SO thankful for. Last night my husband and I were sitting on the front porch and my other dog went over to my neighbors house when my neighbor was going to her car. Melitta followed my other dog, barking, and went up to my neighbor and got close enough to bite her pants leg. She's been around that neighbor before, so I was really shocked that she reacted like that.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Agree that you need to get a trainer and evaluator to assess this. From what you wrote it sounds like she is excited. Little children, talking in a high pitched voice, your other dog running got her/prey/play drive going. From what you posted she growling or acting like she wanted to attack.
Dogs instinctively want to chase running objects.

What type of training have you done? She needs to learn a good "leave it" and a solid recall. This sounds very fixable, but needs to be fixed for her own safety. Your other dog should not be allowed to run to the neighbor either unless released to greet her.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Um, why is she and your other dog loose and able to leave your front yard? Sounds like if you kept her on a leash she would not be able to go visiting next door or chase anyone down the street.Either keep her in the fenced backyard, or keep a leash on her when you are out in the front yard...That will stop the chasing and biting pants legs until you get help training her.


----------



## sonyalea (Mar 29, 2012)

We don't by any means just let them run freely in the neighborhood. We were outside with them when this happened. My other dog has lived in this house with us for 8 years and she knows all of our neighbors very well. We allow her to go over to the neighbors because they know her and she is very friendly. All the neighbors love her. But you are right, she should not just leave the yard without being given a command. She is a Aust. Shepherd/Blue Heeler mix and was very easy to train, without a trainer. I've been working with Melitta, but it is obvious that I need to get her a professional trainer. I did call the Vet this morning to work out a time to talk about trainers. Thank you all for your advice. She is our first GSD and I feel like we have a lot to learn about her. She's completely different than any other dog that I've had. I'm just feeling overwhelmed but I think with Prof. training she'll be a great dog.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

At 10 months your GSD is an adolescent. You need a trainer ASAP! If you let bad behavior go for too long it is harder to correct. At 10 months, you should already have a reliable recall (for the most part), a good leave-it, sit, heel, down, down on recall. There are so many things you could be working on. I also would not let the GSD run loose. Get a 30' lead for when you are hanging out with the the gate open or in an unfenced area. That way you still have some control. The older dog may very well be accepted in your neighborhood as it has lived there for many years but your neighbors aren't going to continue to be kind if your GSD continues to romp around, pull on pant legs, and go for little kids even if he isn't being aggressive. This is something you cannot wait on to do. Find the trainer, follow the homework, enjoy your dogs.


----------



## Amy Lynn (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw this post and am having similiar problems. My shepherd is about 10 months now and has always been fearful, but is just starting to show signs of aggression- towards my other dogs in small ways, but to other dogs for sure. If we are walking him on the leash he goes crazy when he sees another dog. He has been socialized, but I've had to move back home to PA the last 3 months and he has become worse. I am moving back to Colorado (where there are MANY more dog parks) so I am hoping to take him back everyday. Our routine usually consists of a walk through the off leash area at the state park. When we are there, he is ok- he mmore ignores other dogs. But I am just afraid that the aggression will get worse. I do have 4 other dogs (3 chihuahuas and a lab) and he is sort of food aggressive and sort of toy aggressive. Its not terrible and if I correct him he stops, but I don't want to have to do that. I wish he would just share. I am looking into a trainer (so if anyone knows a good one in Denver, Colorado I'd appreciate any advice!) but should I also be looking into a behaviorist? The other question is good this because he has undescended testicles? My vet has told to wait another month or two to see if they drop, but could this be the problem? (FYI I am going to get him fixed either way- I am a firm believer in it) Well thats it! Thanks for any and all advice- I really need it!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Amy Lynn said:


> I saw this post and am having similiar problems. My shepherd is about 10 months now and has always been fearful, but is just starting to show signs of aggression- towards my other dogs in small ways, but to other dogs for sure. If we are walking him on the leash he goes crazy when he sees another dog. He has been socialized, but I've had to move back home to PA the last 3 months and he has become worse. I am moving back to Colorado (where there are MANY more dog parks) so I am hoping to take him back everyday. Our routine usually consists of a walk through the off leash area at the state park. When we are there, he is ok- he mmore ignores other dogs. But I am just afraid that the aggression will get worse. I do have 4 other dogs (3 chihuahuas and a lab) and he is sort of food aggressive and sort of toy aggressive. Its not terrible and if I correct him he stops, but I don't want to have to do that. I wish he would just share. I am looking into a trainer (so if anyone knows a good one in Denver, Colorado I'd appreciate any advice!) but should I also be looking into a behaviorist? The other question is good this because he has undescended testicles? My vet has told to wait another month or two to see if they drop, but could this be the problem? (FYI I am going to get him fixed either way- I am a firm believer in it) Well thats it! Thanks for any and all advice- I really need it!


Yes, definitely locate a behaviorist, one who is very experienced with GSD. Check references with past and current clients. Be sure you are comfortable with them.

As for the dog park... I'd skip that especially with a dog that has behavioral issues. Some GSD in general do ok with dog parks, many do not. 

Excellent on the plans for the neuter, but delay it until after you have spoken and begun training with the behaviorist.


----------



## Amy Lynn (Mar 13, 2012)

Twyla said:


> Yes, definitely locate a behaviorist, one who is very experienced with GSD. Check references with past and current clients. Be sure you are comfortable with them.
> 
> As for the dog park... I'd skip that especially with a dog that has behavioral issues. Some GSD in general do ok with dog parks, many do not.
> 
> Excellent on the plans for the neuter, but delay it until after you have spoken and begun training with the behaviorist.


 
Thanks for the advice! I do have a pretty silly question- what is the difference between a behaviorist and a trainer? Haha Thanks!!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Amy Lynn said:


> Thanks for the advice! I do have a pretty silly question- what is the difference between a behaviorist and a trainer? Haha Thanks!!


Check IAABC to locate a behaviorist in the area. This page will help you with the differences in the different areas.


----------



## William Markham (Mar 5, 2012)

The best way to treat aggression is to obtain immediate help from a trainer who excels at counter-conditioning, de-sensitization, and breaking the habit/reflex of aggressive behavior. The sooner you address the problem, the better the prognosis. Habits, good and bad, are more easily acquired then forsaken! Dogs, especially at ten months, can be trained not to have the same reaction to the same stimulus -- a person, other dog or what have you, but it takes work and professional training, or so I have been told....

A behaviorist is a veterinarian who specializes in diagnosing dog behavior and prescribing treatments for problem behaviors. The usual idea is to consult a behaviorist and then follow-up with a trainer for an extended period.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

all good advice you've been given. in the meantime please control her environment (she is ALWAYS on a leash, in a fenced yard, in the house...ALWAYS within your control). because emoore's post above is absolutely and positively right...your dog's life depends upon this until you can consult with professionals and, please understand, you may (may...a possibility, not a certainty), never be able to totally trust her if she's not under your direct control.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe someone on the forum who lives in your area could recommend a trainer?


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Sonya - I would suggest that you keep her on a leash at all times (I'm pretty sure TN has a leash law even if it isn't being followed) and work with a trainer. It sounds like she needs to learn to ignore distractions.

Amy - I would also suggest skipping the dog park. The dog park is not the place to go if your dog is having any sorts of issues with other dogs.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

William Markham said:


> A behaviorist is a veterinarian who specializes in diagnosing dog behavior and prescribing treatments for problem behaviors. The usual idea is to consult a behaviorist and then follow-up with a trainer for an extended period.


I'll have to respectfully disagree here. A behaviorist is not always a vet. 

Here's how my understanding goes - 

Trainer: Somebody who is able to help teach an owner how to teach their dog. Usually not regulated at all, anybody can claim to be a dog trainer. 

Behaviorist: Generally somebody who has studied dog (or any animal) behavior extensively. Often a behaviorist will have a degree in animal behavior. Also generally not regulated at all, and most anybody can claim to be a behaviorist.

Veterinary Behaviorist: A veterinarian who has put extra studying into the 'why' of behavior. Has the ability to prescribe medication. Should be board certified. 

Feel free to ask questions if I've not made myself clear.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sonyalea said:


> But you are right, she should not just leave the yard without being given a command.


She shouldn't just "not leave the yard without being given a command", she shouldn't be ABLE to leave the yard, either because it's securely fenced, or if there is no fence, because she's on leash. Training her to stay in an unfenced yard isn't your training challenge right now, she's already pursued people and bit at their clothing, so you need to make sure that that can never happen again. 



katieliz said:


> all good advice you've been given. in the meantime please control her environment (she is ALWAYS on a leash, in a fenced yard, in the house...ALWAYS within your control). because emoore's post above is absolutely and positively right...your dog's life depends upon this until you can consult with professionals and, please understand, you may (may...a possibility, not a certainty), never be able to totally trust her if she's not under your direct control.


^ :thumbup:


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

agree, she needs to be under supervision and onleash in the yard., until you can do some training, preferably from a trainer. to let her loose in the yard is setting her up for failure, and the more they do it, the more it becomes a repetitive behavior. it takes time to train in these areas and dedication from the family members as well. working on "stay", "come" all the basic commands until they are solid. also settling them up in situations and teaching them right from wrong. Not a good situation, but lucky that it wasn't a bite that broke the skin. you now need to take the responsibility to either keep the dog safe and or do some major training.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

basic obedience can be a huge help to this problem, repetitive obeying no matter the circumstance or location...heeling, sitting, downing, standing, anything making the dog pay attention to the owner, lots of heeling figure 8's or about turns..dog must pay attention..hard to focus on you and anyone else...can't hurt but will help...start somewhere


----------

